# iPod Touch et envoi de mail



## OlivierTassi (23 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
j'utilise mon iPT pour consulter mes mails lorsque je suis en déplacement, et j'aimerais aussi pouvoir envoyer des mails (répondre à mes interlocuteurs). Mon FAI est Free et lorsque je suis chez mes parents qui sont soit chez N---, soit chez O-----, je peux envoyer mes mails. Par contre, qd je suis sur un Wifi à "l'extérieur" (un bar ou dans la rue), je ne peux pas. Dans certains endroits, il faut passer par une page web pour pouvoir se connecter au Wifi; donc là, je peux comprendre que je ne puisse rien envoyer, mais dans certains bars, je suis connecté au Wifi comme à la maison. Alors ? Comment celà se faisse ? Suis-je obligé de passer par l'iPhone ?


----------



## OlivierTassi (26 Février 2009)

Personne n'a eu ce pb ?


----------



## naas (26 Février 2009)

imp.free.fr
devrait résoudre tes problèmes pour le web (et pour le reste d'ailleurs  )


----------



## OlivierTassi (26 Février 2009)

naas a dit:


> imp.free.fr
> devrait résoudre tes problèmes pour le web (et pour le reste d'ailleurs  )


Je teste ça aujourd'hui. Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Gwen (26 Février 2009)

Sûrement que les connexions libres en WIFI bloquent le port SMTP qui permet l'envoi de courriel. Là, tu ne peux rien faire. Renseigne-toi auprès du propriétaire de la connexion, mais s'il a fait installer sa borne par une entreprise tierce il ne saura sûrement pas répondre malheureusement.


----------



## OlivierTassi (26 Février 2009)

Je pense que c'est sûrement ça. Même avec imp.free.fr, ça ne marche pas. Dommage.


----------



## naas (27 Février 2009)

alors gmail


----------



## OlivierTassi (27 Février 2009)

Oui mais ça m'oblige à changer d'adresse mail, non ?


----------



## naas (27 Février 2009)

oui


----------



## Olivoude (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
je remonte ce post car j'ai enfin trouvé la réponse, enfin, pour un utilisateur abonné chez Free.
En fait, il faut utiliser SMTP avec le nom du User Free. Pour celà :
- sur le site de Free, dans votre compte mail, activer la "Gestion du SMTP authentifié". C'est immédiat.
- sur l'iPodTouch, dans "Réglages", aller dans "Mails, Contacts, ..."
Puis dans votre compte principal, aller dans SMTP, puis serveur d'envoi : ici, il faut entrer le même nom d'utilisateur que pour le POP, et le même mot de passe. Le port du serveur doit être réglé sur 587.
Voilà. Une fois qu'on sait, c'est pas compliqué !


----------

